

New Story (YC S15) Plans to Rebuild Haiti Where Red Cross Failed - thetakach
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3047311/100-homes-in-100-days-how-a-startup-plans-to-rebuild-haiti-where-the-red-cross-failed

======
stuartaxelowen
Now that's an inflammatory title. Didn't local corruption mean that land-
owners would gouge the Red Cross, causing them to spread aid in different
ways?

~~~
qohen
Do read the ProPublica report linked in the very first paragraph and you may
feel differently.

(Or click on the link to the ProPublica [0] piece and/or the related NPR piece
[1] below -- the two outfits jointly investigated the Red Cross' Haiti efforts
and published articles based on their findings:

[0] [https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-red-cross-
raised-...](https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-red-cross-raised-half-
a-billion-dollars-for-haiti-and-built-6-homes)

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2015/06/03/411524156/in-search-of-the-
red...](http://www.npr.org/2015/06/03/411524156/in-search-of-the-red-
cross-500-million-in-haiti-relief) )

P.S. Per the linked post, the Red Cross responded to these reports -- here's
the link if you care to read their side:

[http://www.redcross.org/news/article/The-Real-Story-of-
the-6...](http://www.redcross.org/news/article/The-Real-Story-of-the-6-Homes-
Answering-Questions-about-Haiti)

------
aslafci
Hey Folks,

One of the New Story founders here - happy to answer any questions.

Alexandria

